# Baby Red Footed Tortoise



## LeoCraze (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been very busy lately, but just wanted to post these pictures of the wonderful baby red foot that I received from Tyler Stewart's auction a while back.

The baby is doing great and just wanted to thank Tyler for this amazing tortoise.















[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30hx_5yQDG0[/video]


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice baby in deed. Congrats...


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! He's beautiful!!


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice pics and video.... That was a beautiful redfoot, and you got it at a _STEAL_ of a price.


----------



## Malorey (Sep 29, 2011)

Gosh! What a beautiful baby! I have another Tortoise type want!


----------



## LeoCraze (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks again Tyler! I will post more pics when I get a chance. Again, excellent tortoise from an excellent breeder. Both Tyler and Sarah were great. Called me up to make sure that I will be home and the baby red foot arrived in perfect condition, great packaging too. Highly recommend! Definitely a steal!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Redstrike (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice looking RF, beautiful colors!


----------



## jackmac (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Leo,
You have amazing photography skills! What a beautiful RF you got there! 
Jack


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 2, 2011)

What a cutie?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures! Very nice!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, beautiful color.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 3, 2011)

good photo skills


----------



## LaTortue (Oct 3, 2011)

Great colors!


----------

